# Standard Definition box with component or hdmi?



## Brumby (Sep 6, 2008)

We're not in a position to go to HD with DirecTV at the moment, but looking to find a DVR box with either component or HDMI connectors. Obviously, the DirecTV site is trying to channel me to HD boxes; but hoping to find perhaps a older box that might do the trick.

Anybody have any suggestions for models?

We have a friendly local tech that might be able to help us, if we can identify a model number that meets our needs.

Thanks for all your knowledge and help.

M.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

HDMI? Nope there has never been one made. Component? I don't think so either that works today. Besides HDMI is only on Hi Definition sets so why ask for HDMI but not Hi Definition? If it's the extra monthly cost of Hi Definition you might see if thy will discount you if you upgrade so that the extra cost isn't there. Just a thought.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

An R22 would work for what you want. However... 1) It's a DVR, so you'll be paying $10/month for DVR service. 2) I have 2 R22s on my van right now, both have original manufacture dates from 2008. So you're getting a piece of hardware that is several years old. These boxes are slower than dirt. I would not recommend using the box & I cringe every time I install one in a customer's home.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

what is the though process of getting an SD receiver with HDMI or component connections? is not like HDMI is going to make SD any better.... but the R22 which has HDMI and component is in fact the de facto SD DVR being installed. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Brumby (Sep 6, 2008)

peds48 said:


> what is the though process of getting an SD receiver with HDMI or component connections? is not like HDMI is going to make SD any better.... but the R22 which has HDMI and component is in fact the de facto SD DVR being installed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Here's the deal, we have been gifted a newer receiver, we cannot afford the monthly fees associated with upgrading to DirecTV's HD service currently, due to prolonged unemployement. Our current box can onlty output via composite and we're seeing some issues and thought to see if there was a way we could find a work around until our circumstances change.


----------



## stvcmty (Oct 24, 2014)

How long have you been with DirecTV, are you under contract? How many TV's do you have connected?

If you are not under contract, you should call other providers; dish, cable, etc, and see what the initial and after intro price will be for however many TV's you have and DVR service, then compare that to what you are paying now. Once you have that information, call DirecTV, initiate the cancel service dialogue, and see if retention can get you HD and DVR for less than the competitors can; if the competitors are cheaper than you are paying now. *It is really important to get the initial rate, how long the initial rate will last, then the rate once all the discounts end and average that over the contract lock in period.*

In my experience, when people try to find a work around to save money most of the time they end up spending money stupidly.

If money is tight, my first though was "why is this person paying for pay tv?" that may not necessarily be fair, but it came to mind.

Also, the phrase "gifted a newer receiver" sounds questionable. Is it an owned box from someone else you could activate on your account? Is it a leased box activated on someone else's account you want to use at your house? If it is the 2nd that is illegal.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Tisby said:


> An R22 would work for what you want. However... 1) It's a DVR, so you'll be paying $10/month for DVR service. 2) I have 2 R22s on my van right now, both have original manufacture dates from 2008. So you're getting a piece of hardware that is several years old. These boxes are slower than dirt. I would not recommend using the box & I cringe every time I install one in a customer's home.


Darn it I always forget about the box. My mistake. It's the only one though. . I always start thinking of olde boxes...


----------



## Brumby (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry was't clear - not a satellite receiver - a stereo receiver.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think you are approaching this from the wrong angle. 

Do you have DVR service right now? 

The R22 when on SD mode can only output 480i


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Brumby (Sep 6, 2008)

Its sounding like we may just have to deal with the issues, which are generally minor, but one or two are seriously annoying - until we have more resources at our disposal.

Thanks to everyone for your thoughts on ths issue.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

well, you never mentioned the issues that you are having. Perhaps we can suggest other options.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Brumby said:


> Sorry was't clear - not a satellite receiver - a stereo receiver.


Mentioning DirecTV service and posting in a forum intending to support DISH SD receivers did not help the clarity.

The thread has been moved to a more appropriate forum.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

peds48 said:


> peds48, on 03 Dec 2015 - 4:41 PM, said:
> 
> I think you are approaching this from the wrong angle.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking it'll upconvert to 1080i, picture quality still sucks but it's not remove-your-eyeballs bad. Not sure the next time I'll see an R22 but I can check then.

To the original poster: What are the issues you're currently having?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Tisby said:


> I'm thinking it'll upconvert to 1080i, picture quality still sucks but it's not remove-your-eyeballs bad. Not sure the next time I'll see an R22 but I can check then.
> 
> To the original poster: What are the issues you're currently having?


re-read my post. an R22 when on SD mode will be lock to 480i. using HDMI to send 480i wont make garbage look like a pot of gold!

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------

